# IBH S7-CX317 Starterkit jetzt verfügbar



## IBHsoftec GmbH (3 April 2007)

Das *S7-CX317 Starterkit *enthält die *S7-CX317* Steuerung, sowie die Programmiersoftware _*S7 für Windows®*_ (S7-CX317 Version). 





*849,- Euro netto*​


----------

